# Equuleus Leader to Port Hueneme Sept 21



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

I dropped my car off at Harms in Frankfurt on Monday, August 4th. Since my dealer is in Salem, OR, I knew the ship would drop off at Port Hueneme, CA, and therefore the transit time would be pretty long. I told myself that it would probably not be at the dealer before the end of September, and that I should just chill.

For the last week, I've been doing just fine, and then...

I made the mistake of emailing Harms to get the shipping information. Got the ship name: Equuleus Leader. Now I MUST look it up on Vesseltracker.com. HUGE MISTAKE! I see that she's off the coast of Greece, no where near a German port to pick up my baby. 

Now I'm gonna be watching 17 times every day just to see if/when it gets to Germany, not to mention the time it takes to then arrive in California! Now I wish I'd never looked it up. Grr 

Of course, then it has to clear customs and the port delivery center, THEN get trucked to Salem, OR, THEN get prepped again for me to pick it up. I prolly won't see her until mid to late October. :bawling:

I was better off not knowing.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

BickUW89 said:


> ... I prolly won't see her until mid to late October. :bawling:
> 
> I was better off not knowing.


Welcome to the West Coast support club! :rofl: Be sure to add in the almost-infinite time it takes from unloading at PH thru customs to the prep center and then to your dealer!


----------



## Edhermosa (Jan 7, 2008)

BickUW89 said:


> I made the mistake of emailing Harms to get the shipping information.


What email address did you use to contact Harms? Tomorrow is 4 weeks since drop-off and OC is still saying waiting for transport and a week ago my CA advised that his system still didn't show my car. I dropped in Paris, so I presume I'll get the longer shipment time than normal.

Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Edhermosa said:


> What email address did you use to contact Harms?


The gal I filled the paperwork out with in Frankfurt gave me her card and told me to email her. Dunno if she'd be able to assist for a Paris drop off, but I guess I don't see why she wouldn't be able to access their database and look it up. Worth a try!

Her name is Karin, and her email is [email protected]


----------



## coleinsd (Apr 1, 2008)

BickUW89 said:


> I made the mistake of emailing Harms to get the shipping information. Got the ship name: Equuleus Leader. Now I MUST look it up on Vesseltracker.com. HUGE MISTAKE! I see that she's off the coast of Greece, no where near a German port to pick up my baby.


You may want to check vesseltracker.com or the other sites again. When I found out my car was on the Grand Venus, vesseltracker.com said the ship was in Greece, too. I freaked until I noticed the position report was from February. If your ship follows the same route the Grand Venus did, you should check the schedules posted on the websites for the ports of Southampton, Jacksonville, San Diego, and Port Hueneme to get a better idea of where the ship is/was and when/where it is expected to be.

FWIW, I'm going to pick up my car in a couple hours... almost 7 weeks to the hour (minus a couple hours taking the time change into account) from when I dropped it off at Harms in Frankfurt.

Have fun tracking... it's frustrating, but fun... all part of the great ED experience.


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

coleinsd said:


> You may want to check vesseltracker.com or the other sites again. When I found out my car was on the Grand Venus, vesseltracker.com said the ship was in Greece, too. I freaked until I noticed the position report was from February. If your ship follows the same route the Grand Venus did, you should check the schedules posted on the websites for the ports of Southampton, Jacksonville, San Diego, and Port Hueneme to get a better idea of where the ship is/was and when/where it is expected to be.
> 
> FWIW, I'm going to pick up my car in a couple hours... almost 7 weeks to the hour (minus a couple hours taking the time change into account) from when I dropped it off at Harms in Frankfurt.
> 
> Have fun tracking... it's frustrating, but fun... all part of the great ED experience.


That's good info; thanks.

Since you dropped in Frankfurt like I did, do you know which port the car was loaded at in the first place?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Frankfurt AM drop-off gets trucked to Bramenhaven port.

Trucking to the pacific northwest is actually not too bad. Once its loaded to a truck, it will be in Salem within 24 hrs.


----------



## Edhermosa (Jan 7, 2008)

BickUW89 said:


> The gal I filled the paperwork out with in Frankfurt gave me her card and told me to email her. Dunno if she'd be able to assist for a Paris drop off, but I guess I don't see why she wouldn't be able to access their database and look it up. Worth a try!
> 
> Her name is Karin, and her email is [email protected]


Thanks for the info. I'll give her a try.


----------



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

I dropped of in Munich on the 8th a just received confirmation that I am on the same boat.


----------



## jose100fires (Mar 30, 2008)

Beewang,

I hope you are right. I'm in Portland and my ship, the Noble Ace, docked yesterday. How long do you think I have until delivery at Rasmussen in Portland? How long for customs? My SA is telling me it may be weeks from this point. Ughh.....I can't take it anymore, I need my car.

Any info would be great,

Jose


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

rmbear said:


> I dropped of in Munich on the 8th a just received confirmation that I am on the same boat.


Who did you email? I haven't received any response from the MADA. I dropped off in Munich on August 11th.


----------



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

I was not getting any response from Thomas so I sent an email to the address above.


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*Thomas does not return e-mail....*

Don't ya love that. I emailed twice........... nothin


----------



## Beemersn (Jan 1, 2006)

jose100fires said:


> Beewang,
> 
> I hope you are right. I'm in Portland and my ship, the Noble Ace, docked yesterday. How long do you think I have until delivery at Rasmussen in Portland? How long for customs? My SA is telling me it may be weeks from this point. Ughh.....I can't take it anymore, I need my car.
> 
> ...


My car got to the port on August 10th and made it to VPC on the 14th. I am with Rasmussen as well. My SA tells me that it will not make it to Portland before August 22nd (I am leaving for Dominican Republic on a 8 day vacation). I should be able to pick it up upon my return on September 1st.


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

If your car got to port on Aug. 10 and made it to VPC on the 14th, you are doing well! My ship docked on July 30 and made it to the VPC on Aug. 14. It was put on a truck yesterday (should get up to the dealership on the 21st). There is a period of time when even my dealer didn't know where the car was!


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

wow, you might see her tomorrow???


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

Confirmation received my baby's on Equuleus Leader too!


----------



## BillLumberg (Mar 30, 2006)

vocalthought said:


> Confirmation received my baby's on Equuleus Leader too!


How'd you get confirmation? I can't seem to get a response from [email protected]


----------



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

"How'd you get confirmation? I can't seem to get a response from [email protected]"

Refer to the 4th post in the thread. Send an e-mail to that address.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

BillLumberg said:


> How'd you get confirmation? I can't seem to get a response from [email protected]


Try Harms in the east coast: Jessica Burroughs [[email protected]], very fast response. :thumbup:


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Boyd has Volans Leader transiting the canal AM28th, arrived 090027th.

Throwing a bone to Equueleus people, schedule says AM14th.


----------



## M3SG (Aug 27, 2008)

*Volans Leader*

My Dealer says the Volans Leader is in Port Hueneme, now. Check to see if your dealer confirms this.


----------



## BillLumberg (Mar 30, 2006)

M3SG said:


> My Dealer says the Volans Leader is in Port Hueneme, now. Check to see if your dealer confirms this.


Somehow I doubt that. The original Port Hueneme schedule had the Volans in port around this time, but it's been delayed for one reason or another (Hurricane, Tropical Storm, etc). I'd bet the Boyd schedule Asteroid posted above is closer to the truth. Figure another week (at least) to hit Hueneme from Panama.


----------



## Edhermosa (Jan 7, 2008)

Unless the Volans Leader was able to hit light speed, no way is it in Port Hueneme. The dealer must be confused. The Port Hueneme schedule shows that the Cepheus Leader was due in port on Sunday, August 24th and the Coral Leader is scheduled to be in port today. Volans Leader still shown as arriving September 3 and at this time should be sitting at the entrance of the Panama Canal awaiting its' transit opening.

For those Equuleus Leader followers, sorry for continuing to hijack the thread, but hey, our boat gets here before yours... :neener:


----------



## M3SG (Aug 27, 2008)

That's what I thought, but BMW dealer said different.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

M3SG said:


> My Dealer says the Volans Leader is in Port Hueneme, now. Check to see if your dealer confirms this.


This is odd. The PH schedule from the 21st ( http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/20080821161945.pdf ) has the VL due in next week, on 3 Sept. PH updates their schedules on Thursdays.

The current San Diego schedule ( http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/ ) has it running a couple of days late:
Volans Leader 
ETA 09/05 23:00 
ETD 09/06 unkn Port Hueneme, CA 
24-05 Disc Automobile PASHA PSH NYK PA

These schedules from the ports were spot-on for the Alioth Leader earlier this month. I can't judge who is correct on this, but I am suspicious of the report from your CA. :dunno:


----------



## M3SG (Aug 27, 2008)

That's right on "last Port" was Port Hueneme. Add 1 day after departure from Port Hueneme and it gets you to San Diego about the same time as suggested. I agree with the Sept 3rd guess, but my dealer said BMW said the delivery is 8/26/27 at PH. The tracking sights my be completely off or BMW is. We will find out. Wishing that BMW is correct. Sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Gimme back my Thread!!!*



BickUW89 said:


> Finally, this afternoon, she arrived at the port.


So, at least according to Vesseltracker, the Equuleus Leader arrived in Bremerhaven in the evening on Tuesday, August 26th (local time). I've been curious to know how long a Ro-Ro ship of that size stays in port to load a batch of Bimmers - is the answer "less than 24 hours?"!!! :yikes:

Vesseltracker has Equueus Leader NW bound out of Bremerhaven as of 1:36 GMT today, Wednesday, August 27th. Whoa! Is that accurate? Do they really load these things that fast and get underway in less than a day? :dunno:

Curious minds wanna know!


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

BickUW89 said:


> So, at least according to Vesseltracker, the Equuleus Leader arrived in Bremerhaven in the evening on Tuesday, August 26th (local time). I've been curious to know how long a Ro-Ro ship of that size stays in port to load a batch of Bimmers - is the answer "less than 24 hours?"!!! :yikes:
> 
> Vesseltracker has Equueus Leader NW bound out of Bremerhaven as of 1:36 GMT today, Wednesday, August 27th. Whoa! Is that accurate? Do they really load these things that fast and get underway in less than a day? :dunno:
> 
> Curious minds wanna know!


This is not about BMWs, per se, but will give you a reasonably good introduction to how the port at Bremerhaven handles vehicles:

DW-TV story on the port of Bremerhaven reaching capacity
(Originally broadcast May 2008 ?)
Bremerhaven ***8211; Centre of Export (has links to 4 min. video)
http://alemania-hoy.com/dw/article/0,2144,3300235,00.html


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

b-y said:


> This is not about BMWs, per se, but will give you a reasonably good introduction to how the port at Bremerhavn handles vehicles:
> 
> Bremerhaven - Centre of Export (has links to 4 min. video)
> http://alemania-hoy.com/dw/article/0,2144,3300235,00.html


That was AWESOME! Thanks for the link. Loved watching that.


----------



## M3SG (Aug 27, 2008)

M3SG said:


> My Dealer says the Volans Leader is in Port Hueneme, now. Check to see if your dealer confirms this.


 The Dealer was incorrect Port Hueneme @9/4 VPC was updated by him


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

M3SG said:


> The Dealer was incorrect Port Hueneme @9/4 VPC was updated by him


Guys, this thread is about the Equuleus Leader, not the Volans Leader.

I've got an idea - how about a thread called "*Volans Leader* to Port Hueneme September 4th"?

Never mind, I'll do it for you...


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Do you have a link?


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Asteroid said:


> Do you have a link?


How about this: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=307825


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Departed Emden August 28 ... on to Halifax NS*

Finally leaving the continent with my baby! Next stop, Halifax, then working her way to the Panama Canal


----------



## E2233 (Aug 24, 2008)

*E h harms frankfurt*



BickUW89 said:


> I dropped my car off at Harms in Frankfurt on Monday, August 4th. Since my dealer is in Salem, OR, I knew the ship would drop off at Port Hueneme, CA, and therefore the transit time would be pretty long. I told myself that it would probably not be at the dealer before the end of September, and that I should just chill.
> 
> For the last week, I've been doing just fine, and then...
> 
> ...


I dropped my vehicle off Friday, August 18, 2008 in the morning at E. H. Harms at their Frankfurt Office. My vehicle is schedule to arrive in Long Beach, California about September 20, 2008. My vehicle is also aboard the Equuleus Leader. The hurricanes may delay the arrival of the ship. The storms are to the North of the canal area but have wide bands.


----------



## E2233 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Oxnard harbor district*



M3SG said:


> My Dealer says the Volans Leader is in Port Hueneme, now. Check to see if your dealer confirms this.


You can check the vessel schedule at http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/20080821161945.pdf


----------



## E2233 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Equuleus Leader to Port Hueneme Sept 21, 2008*



BickUW89 said:


> I dropped my car off at Harms in Frankfurt on Monday, August 4th. Since my dealer is in Salem, OR, I knew the ship would drop off at Port Hueneme, CA, and therefore the transit time would be pretty long. I told myself that it would probably not be at the dealer before the end of September, and that I should just chill.
> 
> For the last week, I've been doing just fine, and then...
> 
> ...


The Equuleus Leader is off the coast of Canada http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/default.aspx?zoom=9&oldmmsi=371426000&olddate=8/29/2008 11:23:18 PM


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

Let's hope Gustav coorperates and goes away ASAP.


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

E2233 said:


> The Equuleus Leader is off the coast of Canada http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/default.aspx?zoom=9&oldmmsi=371426000&olddate=8/29/2008 11:23:18 PM


Are you sure, vesseltracker has it anchored off Brixham on the English Isle


----------



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone have an update on where the ship is?


----------



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

*Miraflores Lock*

At 13:08 PDT she entered the Miraflores Lock.


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

rmbear said:


> At 13:08 PDT she entered the Miraflores Lock.


I was hoping to watch her come through, but I had to go to a lunch meeting. Thanks for catching her, rmbear!

Somewhat disconcerting: http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/20080911161039.pdf

EL not showing up on Oxnard's schedule AT ALL. Do they disgorge in SD only now?


----------



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

BickUW89 said:


> Somewhat disconcerting: http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/20080911161039.pdf
> 
> EL not showing up on Oxnard's schedule AT ALL. Do they disgorge in SD only now?


I am concerned as well as there are other ships showing on the arrivals for dates later then we expect Equuleus Leader showing BMW's as being dropped off like Hojin and Violet Ace. Maybe we got bad information and could be on either Progress Ace or Don Carlos (only 2 BMW on that one.)

All morning I was looking at Gatun Locks but also had Miraflores up and a ship in the correct colors came into view on the high res camera.


----------



## SoCalD (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I've been following your thread to get a sense of how this ED thing works.

I dropped my car off in Munich on August 28th and reportedly on the Hojin.

Seems you guys are really due.

So, I'm hoping you just happen to be on the Don Carlos, or the EL shows up on the Port Hueneme roster this week.

Hang tough!


----------



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

*Redelivery vs. BMWCCA Check*

It has taken 5 weeks for the ship to get to the Pacific Ocean. It only took 2 weeks to get the BMWCCA membership rebate check.


----------



## E2233 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Equuleus Leader*



SoCalD said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've been following your thread to get a sense of how this ED thing works.
> 
> ...


The Equuleus Leader is a couple of days behind schedule. The port may be waiting for a firm date to post the arrival.


----------



## E2233 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Redelivery vs. BMWCCA Check*



rmbear said:


> It has taken 5 weeks for the ship to get to the Pacific Ocean. It only took 2 weeks to get the BMWCCA membership rebate check.


Drop off date August 15 in Frankfurt. Received Mercedes-Benz Loyalty payment today.


----------



## E2233 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Equuleus Leader*



rmbear said:


> I am concerned as well as there are other ships showing on the arrivals for dates later then we expect Equuleus Leader showing BMW's as being dropped off like Hojin and Violet Ace. Maybe we got bad information and could be on either Progress Ace or Don Carlos (only 2 BMW on that one.)
> 
> All morning I was looking at Gatun Locks but also had Miraflores up and a ship in the correct colors came into view on the high res camera.


Port of San Diego - SDMIS Port of San Diego - SDMIS Port of San Diego - SDMIS
Port of San Diego - SDMIS San Diego Marine Information System San Diego Marine Information System
Port of San Diego - SDMIS 
Interactive ChartView San Diego BayMaritime Information
Winds, Currents & TidesVessel SchedulesSite Map
Port of San Diego - SDMIS

09/15/2008
Vessel Name Arrived/ETA Sailed/ETD Last Port

Equuleus Leader 09/22 06:00 09/22 18:00 Jacksonville, Florida

http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

Now I am confuse.

Which ship is our cars on? Hojin or EL?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=312378


----------



## SoCalD (Sep 12, 2008)

*sorry for the confusion*

Seems you're on the EL.

(I was just trying to address some speculation that you may instead be on the Hojin,
which picked up my Aug. 28th drop-off in Munich).

Cheers,


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

vocalthought said:


> Which ship is our cars on? Hojin or EL?


 Oooooohhhhh! Frack! My car's on Hojin, no EL. 

My CA said it doesn't get to PH until Oct 5th, then he said to expect "a week" to get through customs and 7-10 days to get to the dealership. That puts me around the 20th of October! I dropped it off in Frankfurt on August 4th!!!!!

That's insane.


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

If you are on Honjin, I must definitely be on Honjin too... argh.. delayed again!!!

My cuckoo clock arrived today. It was on the slow boat but it arrived one whole month before the car!!!


----------



## E2233 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Equuleus Leader*



BickUW89 said:


> Hm, disturbing: EL not showing up on Hueneme's schedule at all.
> 
> I saw a previous post where someone said the ships go to PH first, then to SD. Anyone know for certain if that's the case? If it's still on schedule and does go to PH first (on the 21st), then arriving in SD on the 22nd would sound correct. Otherwise, sounds like our cars won't be unloaded at PH until the 23rd or 24th.
> 
> Anyone in here know the order of ports?


My vehicle arrived September 22, 2008 aboard the Equuleus Leader. I do not know if that was the last port of call on this voyage.


----------

